# Smitty sled, push or pull?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Going to start my smitty soon. Been seeing a lot about pushing a smitty sled being better/easier than pulling. Any experience ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Several people on Ice Shanty say it is much easier. One comment was you push a full grocery cart you don't pull it.


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's where I saw it . Wanted to see it anyone here has tried both ways and get a second opinion so to speak.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

No thanks. I'll stick to pulling. It's much easier & safer to see the ice & to avoid bad spots.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

John I thought about it last night and I agree with you with as sketchy as Ohio ice can be. Most the guys on Ice Shanty probably have 2-3 foot of ice or more.


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

pull for me also! I like hands free and with one on a spud as I walk. I also use an old tree stand harness with a D ring on my back attached to my sled. My thoughts if i go for a swim my distance is enough for someone to grab it and pull me out or i can drag it to me to climb out. I have not tried either and don't plan to but hopefully it works


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my smitty sled done. Nothing fancy but cant wait to head north and try it out. As for waxing them, would car wax work? son of a gun work?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice job Stampede.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

my sled is built like an alaska dog sled, you can pull and there is a grab bar in back to push, sometimes pushing is easier. when the ice is like glass and the wind is howling its easier to push. and when i built my sled its made so if someone got hurt they can be put on it and dragged off the ice.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Evinrude58 said:


> Several people on Ice Shanty say it is much easier. One comment was you push a full grocery cart you don't pull it.


But horses pull wagons don't push them...


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Stampede said:


> Got my smitty sled done. Nothing fancy but cant wait to head north and try it out. As for waxing them, would car wax work? son of a gun work?
> View attachment 336741
> View attachment 336743


Stampede.... looks like you have FX100. Love the shanty but the bench needs improvement. Looks like you figured a way to be comfy with your seat upgrade. Could you please post pics of your upgrade? Along with an explanation of what you used to upgrade the seat. It would be appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Yea, the bench seat is just hard on the rear. It is just a board held with on with a round tube that let it slide. Putting the seat on top of the original board sat too high so I just scrapped the original board. I took another board and screwed pvc pipe to the board (actually used bolts and washers) and hung it under, which lets it slide back and forth and sits at just the right height for me. Used a boat seat and swivel base so it can turn. That was the only hard part was getting that on. I used nylon nuts and hack sawed stickout off and filed smooth. It sits up enough that when pulling, my marcum flasher and minnow bucket will fit with just enough clearance from the bench. Hope this helps. If you need more pm me.
Couple more pics .


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

That is great info. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

